# Reihenschlaltung 2 kanalig



## windemacher (3 Mai 2012)

Also ich hab viel darüber nachgedacht aber einfach den Haken nicht gefunden:

Bespiel: 

eine 2 kanalige Reihenschaltung von Nothalt-Tastern wie sie ja auch im BGIA Report ist. Und ich benutze Öffner, als bei Kabelbruch(kein Querschluss) wäre ja der sichere Zustand erreich

Frage:

Wo ist das Problem??? es gib ja zB. das Jokab System um Reihenschaltungen Sicherer zu machen, oder ich muss annehmen das die Taster nicht gleichzeitig bestätigt werden.

Solang ich Öffner habe kann ich doch so oft und  gleichzeitig öffnen wie ich will, die Kette wird doch immer unterbrochen, oder nicht????

Könnte mit wer erklären wo das allegeime Sicherheitsproblem bei Reihenschaltungen ist?????


----------



## Verpolt (3 Mai 2012)

Der Diagnosedeckungsgrad sinkt.

Da wird sich gleich Safety oder Tommy melden


----------



## windemacher (3 Mai 2012)

ja aber warum?


----------



## Verpolt (3 Mai 2012)

Schau mal hier

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/48266-Reihenschaltung-Not-Taster-nach-DIN-EN-ISO-13849-1

#4


----------



## windemacher (3 Mai 2012)

also ich versuch das mal rauszuarbeiten

1. Querschluss in einem der Öffner ( in einem meiner supersicheren 2 kanaligen Öffner sind also beide!!! Kanäle über überbrückt, richtig?)

2. das wird vom Relais erkannt und es löst aus.

3. Jetzt haut obwohl alles schon steht, noch einer auf den Nothalt, also unterbricht den Kontakt zum Querschluss

4. Das überschreibt den Fehler, und dann wird durch Bräsigkeit die Maschiene wieder angefahren und der eine Taster ist immer noch defekt(richtig? 

Frage:
wieso erkennt mein Relais jetzt den Querschlus nicht mehr?

Ich mein OK wenns so sein muss muss es so sein, aber da kommt mir der Vergleich mit den Haien und den Kokosnüssen in den Sinn.....


----------



## Tommi (3 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ab Folie 17 ist es schön erklärt.
Wie ist denn eigentlich die NOT-HALT Situation in so einem Offshore-Windrad?
Wo sitzen da Taster und wieviele?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (3 Mai 2012)

Ein Parameter des Performancelevel ist nun mal der Diagnosedeckungsgrad jedes Bauteils bzw. der Durchschnittliche Diagnosedeckungsgrad der verwendeten Struktur. Aber nur bei mehrkanaligen Architekturen wie Kat. 2, 3, 4.  
Nun muss man eben einen DC abschätzen oder per FMEA ermitteln, und bei einer Schaltungstechnischen Reihenschaltung kann es bei einer Betätigung  von mehreren Sensoren zu einer Fehlerüberschreibung kommen was deutlich den DC senkt.
Bei Not-Tastern geht man im Normalfall nicht von einer Mehrfachbetätigung aus. Bei verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen mit und ohne Zuhaltung kann man dies im Normalfall nicht ausschließen.
Aber das haben wir hier schon oft erläutert und Verpolt hat auch einen Link eingestellt.


----------



## windemacher (4 Mai 2012)

Also Danke soweit, bei einer Windkraftanlage müssen nach der GL 2010 mindestens ein Taster im unter im Turm sein und einer oben in der Gondel.

Hier habe ich eine 2 kanalige Sicherheitskette die von einem Phoenix PSR-ESA4_B überwacht/gesteuert wird

Was ich eingentlich gerne machen möchte ist dort noch den Verdrillschalter(Überwachung der Gondel Umdrehungen) und den Vibrationsschalter einzubinden, einfach auch um Kabel zu sparen. Da der Schaltschrank ja unten im Turm sitzt und die Schalter oben. Diese Schalter würde ich dann jeweils redundant machen und je einen pro Kanal der Nothaltkette einsetzen.

Aber ich kann definitiv nicht ausschließen das nachdem diese Schalter ausgelöst wurden noch wer auf den Nothalt haut.

Wobei ich auch hier betonen möchte auch wenn eine WEA als Maschiene behandelt wird, arbeiten nur ca. 10 mal im Jahr Menschen in ihr und wenn das in der Gondel geschiet ist sie eh abgeschaltet.......


----------



## windemacher (4 Mai 2012)

Achso nochma zu den Schaltspielen, das kommt sehr sehr vor, vllt pro Notaus/Schalter 5 mal im Jahr und das wär noch sehr häufig. Verdrill und Vibrationsschalter usind ja auch zusätzliche SF die die Anlage bei Versagen des Betriebssystems absichern sollen(Anlagensicherheit in dem Fall = Menschensicherheit, wg herumfliegenden Teilen etc.)


----------

